# Please tell me what is wrong with him so I can stop obsessing/wishing!!



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I love Friesians..... hands down my ultimate dream breed if I ever win the lottery and can just ride horses all day long. I found this guy and have been soooo obsessed with him. Do tell me what is wrong with him so I can get him out of my head.... I love love love his trot and how high he keeps his head.... and he just has this presence that his sister does not have....

DreamHorse.com Video for Horse ID: 1582742


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

After watching his video and reading what friesans are supposed to be... it is official... I am head over heels in love and I have decided that if a man ever wants to marry me, he must get me an engagement horse... not a ring.....


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha I second the engagment horse


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

who needs a stupid diamond when you can have an engaement horse to thrill your every cell............. now I must get engaged tonight... I need this horse!!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

None of you are helping and I am watching the video over and over and becoming more obsessed.... help!!!! (please feel free to lie and tell me his hocks are malformed and he will be lame in two years..... my life savings hangs in the balance... )


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Haha! A horse is MUCH better than a ring! What a brilliant idea!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

No no.... yer in trouble... stop letting me think swooning after this guy is okay... I don't even have a boyfriend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

umm the horse will never become anything??
It's legs are too short, its head to big, back to long, umm haha am I helping


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

No you are not helping... I love him already... friesians are supposed to have short backs.... ugh........ swoooooooooooon.... I am so in love........ stupid song in the background.........


----------



## ponyjumper (Oct 22, 2010)

hes hitting toe first which if they dont straighten his feet up to were he is hitting heel first he will end up with bowed tendons. His withers are higher than his butt which means hes top heavy (not good jumpers). His top line could be flatter and filled out more. And he has long cannon bones.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't want to jump.... I just want to be out of love with him..... but are you saying they should drop the price?????


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Can you show me what a horse looks like that is hitting properly.....


----------



## ponyjumper (Oct 22, 2010)

Really watch the horses feet you can tell by the "springyness" of the fetlock. and yes they should lower the price.


----------



## paintedgait (Oct 22, 2010)

I think he's gorgeous!  makes me want him! Yes, and engagement horse would be soooo much better than a ring!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

The thing that stops me falling in love with this horse, is that I can't afford him. I am older than dirt and have a mortgage and a very large husband who requires food!  

Step away from the computer!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Is he right for you?*

Ok, I will help talk you out of him, at your request. He will always have his head in the air, even when you want him to reach forward. It will be a struggle to get him to be able to stretch forward in the free walk, and you get a lot of points there, ya know. Him being so upright makes it hard for him to really reach very far under himself and engage. Look at the video, he hardly reaches under at all with his back legs. 
He only comes in one color and black tack will not look good on him.
Any man that gives him as an engagement present would be afool (and not worthy of you having) because you'd never spend any time with the man, you'd be out with the horse.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> Look at the video, he hardly reaches under at all with his back legs.


Actually, I was struck by the exact opposite impression. To my eye those hind legs were reaching under him with some very nice impulsion and power. If you try to watch where his front hoof lands and then is followed by his hind leg at the trot, it looks like he's tracking up well... in fact he may even be over tracking a little... which is a desireable trait.

I will however agree that he's very upright.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Meh he is only just over a year old... I wouldn't worry about uprightness or anything just yet. He has plenty of time to grow into himself. 

However, you can't have him Citrus. I just stole him. Now you can stop lusting after him =P


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Well I rode a finished dressage Friesian once and it was terrible! Stay away from Friesians! They are just pretty from the ground, not from their backs 

PS I am totally lying. He was a great ride, although somewhat bumpy.


----------



## ponyjumper (Oct 22, 2010)

Okayy so heres the deal with fresians (my friend owns 5). Performance wise they have no in-between they are either REALLY GOOD or they are REALLY BAD. Hitting toe first is extremly hard on his legs. He will end up with bowed tendons in a few years and you wont be able to ride him. Being up hill is not only bad for jumpers but it is bad for their legs. It is because up hill horses are front heavy and it puts pressure on their front legs. And hitting toe and being up hill will break him down probably by the time he is 7.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Ok, I will help talk you out of him, at your request. He will always have his head in the air, even when you want him to reach forward. It will be a struggle to get him to be able to stretch forward in the free walk, and you get a lot of points there, ya know. Him being so upright makes it hard for him to really reach very far under himself and engage. Look at the video, he hardly reaches under at all with his back legs.
> He only comes in one color and black tack will not look good on him.
> Any man that gives him as an engagement present would be afool (and not worthy of you having) because you'd never spend any time with the man, you'd be out with the horse.


ROFL!!!!!!!!! That is sooo true- that I would spend the time with the horse and not him....


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Eolith said:


> Actually, I was struck by the exact opposite impression. To my eye those hind legs were reaching under him with some very nice impulsion and power. If you try to watch where his front hoof lands and then is followed by his hind leg at the trot, it looks like he's tracking up well... in fact he may even be over tracking a little... which is a desireable trait.
> 
> I will however agree that he's very upright.


I am guessing that poster was joking because I am begging to have someone tell me, even lie, that he is horrible so I can stop wishing for him


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

ponyjumper said:


> Really watch the horses feet you can tell by the "springyness" of the fetlock. and yes they should lower the price.
> 
> YouTube - ANKY VAN GRUNSVEN - WEG2006 Freestyle Final


Is that a Friesian as well? I do see the springy-ness- very cool.... do saddlebreds hit toe first? Eragon's gait reminds me of a saddlebreds.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> Meh he is only just over a year old... I wouldn't worry about uprightness or anything just yet. He has plenty of time to grow into himself.
> 
> However, you can't have him Citrus. I just stole him. Now you can stop lusting after him =P


Oh NO!! Can we work out a custody deal... you have him during half the year and I have him during half the year?


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> Well I rode a finished dressage Friesian once and it was terrible! Stay away from Friesians! They are just pretty from the ground, not from their backs
> 
> PS I am totally lying. He was a great ride, although somewhat bumpy.


 
Lol!! I am looking for a local barn where I could take a lesson on one... I am even willing to be bounced off


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ponyjumper said:


> Hitting toe first is extremly hard on his legs. He will end up with bowed tendons in a few years and you wont be able to ride him.


I didn't see him hit toe first at all?



ponyjumper said:


> Being up hill is not only bad for jumpers but it is bad for their legs. It is because up hill horses are front heavy and it puts pressure on their front legs.


I am sure you mean being built downhill...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Citrus said:


> Oh NO!! Can we work out a custody deal... you have him during half the year and I have him during half the year?


I am sure we could work something out... but I am sure you are in the US/Canada sort of area aren't you? Long flights for a shared care baby :lol:


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> I am sure we could work something out... but I am sure you are in the US/Canada sort of area aren't you? Long flights for a shared care baby :lol:


Okay, it may have to be alternating years...:lol::lol:


----------



## ponyjumper (Oct 22, 2010)

no Keltic Salinero is not a fresian or a fresian cross. Any horse can hit toe first if they are no correctly trimmed. You can tell hes hitting toe first by when he steps and the dirt flies up he doest do it all the time but you can tell when he does. I have seen alot of horses that hit toe first. My friends mom takes in horses with all sorts of lameness problems like founter abcesses ect. and she trims them correctly so that they will be more comfortable and have less problems. Ive actually ridden a few of them. And yes i meant down hill


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't see the toe first landings either. You have to consider that he is still just a yearling and he was moving with a lot of energy and changing directions often. Even on a horse with a proper heel first landing, slowing down or changing direction will cause dirt spray in front of their feet. Also, nobody can say a horse _will_ have any problem even with a toe first landing. The most definite you can get is that he _might_ have problems, but _any_ horse _might_ have problems. My guy Dobe lands toe first, has his whole life due to upright pasterns and pigeon toes and he has yet to take a single lame step even under very heavy/strenuous work.

Citrus, sorry, I can't really find anything wrong with him. He looks like a pretty typical fresian with the upright shoulder and upright neck. Gorgeous flashy movement and *huge* stride though.


----------



## ponyjumper (Oct 22, 2010)

*SOME OF THE SILENT DAMAGE IS DONE BY THE TOE FIRST LANDING!
*A horse is intended to walk pretty much like you and I, with each footfall landing on the heel and rotating to the toe before the 
foot leaves the ground again. This is extremely important in horses as a heel first landing sets up the proper alignment of the 
distal interphalangial joint (IPJ) and uses the frog, heel bulbs and digital cushion to soften the impact of the footfall. 

Watch each of your horses feet closely to see if they are landing toe first, flat, or heel first. Little puffs of dust or kicking dirt 
our in front of the foot is a pretty good indication of a toe first landing. Heel first is ideal, flat is acceptable, toe first is 
damaging. Most horses with a good heel first landing have a pretty way of flipping the hoof out just before the hoof descends 
to the ground. The following illustration provides an example of the joint alignment desired during a heel first landing, as 
compared to the joint alignment the horse experienced during a toe first landing. The little bone at the back of the coffin bone 
is the navicular bone. It is the pressure exerted on the navicular bone during a toe first landing that can lead to navicular 
syndrome, or simply heel pain.


Hoof Distortions & Causes of Lameness


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Iv known horses to live a sound healthy productive life landing toe first many of these are hunters, jumpers and eventers.
Yet there at the top of there game,
Yet one of my girls has ideal placement and could turn up lame every second day


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I don't see the toe first landings either. You have to consider that he is still just a yearling and he was moving with a lot of energy and changing directions often. Even on a horse with a proper heel first landing, slowing down or changing direction will cause dirt spray in front of their feet. Also, nobody can say a horse _will_ have any problem even with a toe first landing. The most definite you can get is that he _might_ have problems, but _any_ horse _might_ have problems. My guy Dobe lands toe first, has his whole life due to upright pasterns and pigeon toes and he has yet to take a single lame step even under very heavy/strenuous work.
> 
> Citrus, sorry, I can't really find anything wrong with him. He looks like a pretty typical fresian with the upright shoulder and upright neck. Gorgeous flashy movement and *huge* stride though.


Darn that flashy,dramatic movement and huge stride..... and I don't think the background song is helping much.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

ponyjumper said:


> *SOME OF THE SILENT DAMAGE IS DONE BY THE TOE FIRST LANDING!*
> A horse is intended to walk pretty much like you and I, with each footfall landing on the heel and rotating to the toe before the
> foot leaves the ground again. This is extremely important in horses as a heel first landing sets up the proper alignment of the
> distal interphalangial joint (IPJ) and uses the frog, heel bulbs and digital cushion to soften the impact of the footfall.
> ...


 Thanks for sharing this.... very informative.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Citrus said:


> !!!! (please feel free to lie and tell me his hocks are malformed and he will be lame in two years)


 his hocks are malformed and he will be lame in two years.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

VanillaBean said:


> his hocks are malformed and he will be lame in two years.


Nope, that is not working.... darn


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

I can say nothing bad about him, I think he's gorgeous and I REALLY like the engagement horse idea!!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Citrus said:


> Nope, that is not working.... darn


 well i tried. hes too pretty anyway, you wouldnt want to be seen on something SO gorgeous, now would you?:wink:


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for trying.... you are right, his beauty would overshadow any sense of self beauty I might have, but I could sacrifice my ego for something that amazing!!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I think he is lovely.........I do not see a toe landing.....I see the opposite...heel landing.

Super Nova

Sorry I'm not much help


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

My hubby gave me an engagement horse! He let me decide - ring or horse. Stupid question, right? Best idea ever! Especially for me, because no way would I wear a diamond around the barn. I'd be sure to lose it.

I personally don't like him all that much. I normally like friesians, so I don't get it really. But he just doesn't do anything for me. But even so, I can't see anything glaringly wrong. Sorry Citrus. What if I said his temperament is horrible? He bites, kicks, strikes, rears, and bucks anytime a human gets near him. Does that help?


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

My mom has a fresian baby she's brought up and is totally in love with the breed. Her horse is a giant puppy dog who completely adores her. I don't know if it's typical of the breed (I've heard it is?) but sounds like exactly the sort of relationship you want, lol!

I'm not much for talking anyone out of anything tbh, life is too short! *devils advocate*


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

ponyjumper said:


> hes hitting toe first which if they dont straighten his feet up to were he is hitting heel first he will end up with bowed tendons. His withers are higher than his butt which means hes top heavy (not good jumpers). His top line could be flatter and filled out more. And he has long cannon bones.


He's a yearling, that may be part of the reason he lands toe first on occasion... Nevermind...I went back and rewatched much of the video, and he is definitely NOT landing toe first...not sure where you saw that. 

Also, a higher wither is more desirable than a high croup because the latter PUTS the horse on his front end...this horse obviously has NO problems with being light on his front end...look at the elevation in the front end, if you doubt what I am talking about...that's the way they should be. He seems pretty uniform in all of his parts too...nothing stands out to me in a 'bad' sense...he is a good looking young horse. 

OP...I would snap this horse up in a heartbeat if I could...he would make a great hubby horse (cause he'll be big!) and a fabulous dressage poneh for me...Lol!!! If only, huh???? I know, I totally did not help!!! :lol:


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> He's a yearling, that may be part of the reason he lands toe first on occasion... Nevermind...I went back and rewatched much of the video, and he is definitely NOT landing toe first...not sure where you saw that.
> 
> Also, a higher wither is more desirable than a high croup because the latter PUTS the horse on his front end...this horse obviously has NO problems with being light on his front end...look at the elevation in the front end, if you doubt what I am talking about...that's the way they should be. He seems pretty uniform in all of his parts too...nothing stands out to me in a 'bad' sense...he is a good looking young horse.
> 
> OP...I would snap this horse up in a heartbeat if I could...he would make a great hubby horse (cause he'll be big!) and a fabulous dressage poneh for me...Lol!!! If only, huh???? I know, I totally did not help!!! :lol:


 
Well you helped convince me I should get him!! Wracking my brain!!!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Super Nova said:


> I think he is lovely.........I do not see a toe landing.....I see the opposite...heel landing.
> 
> Super Nova
> 
> Sorry I'm not much help


I think he is lovely too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I like him. He looks like a sweetie. 

The engagement horse idea is really good. But what if he sprung the engagement on you and you didn't want to marry him but really wanted to horse? If you say no you lose the horse...if you say yes you are stuck with unwanted husband but super cool horse.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

oh dear, so you mean if I say yes to the guy just for this beautiful BEAUTIFUL horse, that I have to like him? I just might be able to do it....... did you SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE the video of Eragon?


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Engagement horse!!!!!!!  What a great idea!!!!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

WORST HORSE EVER, LOOKS LIKE A DONKEY!!! I met him in person and he bit my hand off....both my hands off, and I'm typing this post with my toes! After that he kicked a bunch of puppies and stole candy from children! And then he ate the puppies and the children! All while his eyes were growing red! He is the horse from hell! :twisted: <<< Eragon IRL

:lol:
If that doesn't work, you will have to accept the truth...this horse is too perfect for anyone to actually be able to possess, because if they do own him they will explode because nobody could ever possibly contain that much happiness in one frail little human body.
That's why he's for sale now, because his last owner exploded. :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl:  :rofl:

That's awesome Rocky.


----------



## Carissa (Oct 19, 2010)

I love Fresians too, i dont know much about them tho, he seems to be disunited in the canter a fair few times. i dont know if that means something bad or not lol, just something i noticed. He is sooo pretty.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

rocky pony said:


> WORST HORSE EVER, LOOKS LIKE A DONKEY!!! I met him in person and he bit my hand off....both my hands off, and I'm typing this post with my toes! After that he kicked a bunch of puppies and stole candy from children! And then he ate the puppies and the children! All while his eyes were growing red! He is the horse from hell! :twisted: <<< Eragon IRL
> 
> :lol:
> If that doesn't work, you will have to accept the truth...this horse is too perfect for anyone to actually be able to possess, because if they do own him they will explode because nobody could ever possibly contain that much happiness in one frail little human body.
> That's why he's for sale now, because his last owner exploded. :wink:


OMFG I am literally rofling right now. I have tears running down my face from laughing that hard. Rocky you are fantastic!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

:lol: *bows* lol


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

**** that was pretty good Rocky Pony!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

rocky pony said:


> That's why he's for sale now, because his last owner exploded. :wink:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::clap:

Too clever...


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

He stole my cookie. That's a no-no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jamexia (Nov 22, 2010)

*So sorry to say that he is awesome! :0)*

_*IMO*_ - He is a very impressive Friesian colt! There is a reason he is a *1st Premie*. He moves like a Friesian should! His movement is big, bold, animated, flashy and uphill! He shows tremendous positive disassociation, in the trot and canter, which is very common in the Friesian breed and sought out by many Dressage riders. Friesians tend to naturally have a high head and neck carriage because they were used as carriage horses and as we all know, like in the movie Black Beauty, the higher the head set the "better" it looked. He also has a lot of knee action which is also another common trait in the breed, some riders even use Friesians for saddleseat! This guy definitely has potential to be a nice dressage horse and I would bet the farm that he is going to grow up to be a really nice stallion or gelding no matter what discipline he pursues. :wink:

Google some other videos of Friesians doing Dressage and you will notice that some of the most sought after and "famous" Stallions have very large, powerful and extreme movement! It's what makes the breed!

FYI - Friesians are my favorite, so I may be a little biased. 

*BIG, BLACK, BOLD & BEAUTIFUL! - *That *Is* The Friesian


----------



## TranquilAcresFarm (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey there don't feel bad, I want one too. Just so you know a less expensive way to get one of these kinds of horses is the new Friewalker TWH and Fresian cross! Amazing!! They are about the same price as other horses but they have that trot and glide and head and the whole nine yards!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My mom has her sights set on this one....she put on her match.com profile she wants him instead of a wedding ring :lol:

Frisian with 19 height - Black Friesian for Sale in Bergen, Spain - FREE Ads


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh I think I just fell in love...again! That one that Equiniphile posted is AMAZING. Tall, super mover, gorgeous and just WOW!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

IKR. 19hh....sheesh!


----------



## Jamexia (Nov 22, 2010)

*Equiniphile* - He is pretty awesome! I'd take him! He'd be sure to stop traffic anywhere he went, that's for sure!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

......wow


----------

